
Target selectivity and clinical effectiveness aren't that correlated - aaavl2821
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2018/01/16/the-landscape-of-kinase-inhibitors
======
aaavl2821
This is the most comprehensive study of its type ever done, and all the
results are open access. Would be really interesting to explore what makes
clinically effective drugs actually work, if selectively binding to their
intended target doesn't seem to correlate with effectiveness

Analyzing this data could suggest certain molecules that were previously
shelved actually have therapeutic potential

